# fichier Hosts introuvable!



## Tomawok (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaiterai modifier le fichier hosts de mon mac cependant après plusieurs essais je n'y arrive toujours pas. 
Voici ma situation
1. Le fichier est introuvable même après avoir rendu visibles les fichiers invisibles via OnyX.
2. Quand je tape /ect/hosts dans le terminal il me dit que je n'ai pas la permission d'y accéder.
3. Les commandes sudo, pico, nano ne marchent pas non plus.

Bref je suis dans une impasse.

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Polo35230 (16 Février 2011)

As tu fait , tout simplement, après avoir ouvert une fenêtre terminal un cd /etc
puis un ls -l pour voir si le fichier hosts est bien là?


----------



## Tomawok (17 Février 2011)

J'ai pas très bien compris désolé est que tu peux m'expliquer stp

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h57 ----------

Il n'est pas dans le fichier /ect en tout cas et logiquement avec OnyX il devrait être visible

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h01 ----------

C'est bon j'ai compris ce que tu voulais me dire désolé je suis pas un féru d'informatique et oui en effet il est bien présent mais je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus.


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Attention, les modifs sur ce genre de fichiers comportent tjs un risque...
Il y a toute une littérature sur le sujet sur ce forum, et différents moyens pour y arriver.
On peut en rajouter une couche 

Déjà, dans le Finder,on peut voir ce qu'il y a dans le fichier hosts:
Aller dans le menu "Aller" du Finder, puis "Aller au dossier"
Taper /etc
On doit alors trouver le fichier hosts dans la liste.
On double-clique dessus.
En principe, il doit s'ouvrir avec Textedit.
On peut le voir, mais pas le modifier (pb permissions)

Pour le modifier, avant toute manip, penser à sauvegarder le fichier hosts (utile pour un éventuel retour arrière...)
Dans une fenêtre Terminal, passer la commande:
sudo cp /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.old

Ensuite, tjs dans le Terminal, on lance l'éditeur de texte nano:
sudo nano /etc/hosts

Et là, on peut faire des tas de choses intéressantes, comme par exemple interdire l'accès au site de soutien à Sarkozy   en rajoutant la ligne
127.0.0.1	     nicolas.sarkozy.over-blog.net

Attention, après l'adresse IP, mettre une tabulation, et pas des espaces

Faire ensuite ^O  pour enregistre le fichier, puis ^X pour sortir


----------

